# Suppressed Rifle-AR pic added



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman is a bad influence, first he convinced me I needed a suppressor for my 22LR, then my 308.

So I picked up a threaded 22" fluted barrel and a stainless recoil lug and we installed it on my Savage 10FP.

From this,










To this,










.308 10FP accutrigger
B&C Duramaxx 
SSS bolt knob
20moa Farrell Base
TPS TSR-W rings
Nikon Monarch 4x16x42 mildot
Harris swivel bipod
Sig SRD762 Suppressor

And ever since I looked through his new Vortex viper, I've convinced myself I need one of those too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Agree, it does look good. I just hope it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fun aren't they??? I put a can on a 2o inch ruger bolt gun... was too unweildy so I sold it and bought one that had a 16 inch barrel. MUCH more fun to carry.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Fun, and in some cases required. The new range my department is building will have the requirement that all rifles be suppressed.

With the suppressor installed this one is 47" overall length, long enough that in order to leave the suppressor attached I had to get a new case. Not sure that I want to go much shorter on the barrel, but we'll see how it works out and decide later.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Fun aren't they??? I put a can on a 2o inch ruger bolt gun... was too unweildy so I sold it and bought one that had a 16 inch barrel. MUCH more fun to carry.


I have a custom 22 inch on a Remington 700 action, but I picked up a Ruger American Predator with 18 inch barrel a week ago.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman - that is what I got except the shorter barrel. For a cheap gun, it will shoot lights out. I only lost about 120 fps over the 20" tube. I actually shot a few deer with mine (.223) last year. I would NOT shoot over 200 yards at a deer and will only take a "perfect" shot. Very impressed with it so far. With 55 gr Green Box soft points, nothing went over 35 yards. The downside is that they do not make a blood trail and are usually under the opposite skin. I've had a .300 Win Mag that did not exit at 130 yards so go figure...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And I changed it again. Found a deal on a 26" McGowan stainless barrel, sent it to Ackerman Gun Co. in Dickinson ND and had him cut it down to 22" and thread it for a suppressor. While he had the barrel I trued the action, recoil lug and barrel nut. After I put the action and barrel back together I had it duracoated. Since it was all apart anyway, I replaced the Nikon with a Vortex Viper HS-T, the Monarch went on my 22lr.

Maybe I need an intervention. :wink:










.308 10FP accutrigger
B&C Duramaxx 
SSS bolt knob
20moa Farrell Base
TPS TSR-W rings
Vortex Viper HS-T 6-24x50
Harris swivel bipod
Sig SRD762 Suppressor


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Suppressor looks ok on this one too.










After all these years of thinking my bolt guns were enough, I finally get an AR. And I like it. 8)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

owwwwww... that is SEXY


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks, it does look kinda sexy.

Seems to shoot ok too, 1st group at 100 yards:


----------

